# State Of California!!!



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

VOTE NO ON PROP 86 in november or the next time you buy a pack osmokes in California, they will be $6.55 pack, the proposed tobacco tax in California affects Cigars as well and will force many independant Cigar shops to close. So remember to vote.

Remember if you don't vote don't complain!!!!

Respectfully,


----------



## tedski-cl (May 3, 2007)

Have you been getting into the magic mushrooms again?


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Prop 86 was last year.


----------



## tedski-cl (May 3, 2007)

Heather ... I think your t-shirt campaign was a big help.


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

tedski said:


> Heather ... I think your t-shirt campaign was a big help.


Well I don't know if it did much for Prop 86, but it sure did a lot for me! Best idea I ever did have...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Well that blows.


----------

